# Need Your Pics For New Banner



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Here are my two submissions


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

And mine


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

The pics so far are awesome! Bondre, that is a gorgeous horse!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have one


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Harley at sunset.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Here are my 2.



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Fabio



And Lacey.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

LoriF said:


> Here are my two submissions


Lori, why not do a little photoshop and get rid of that barrel. It would be SO much nicer. That is an, otherwise, stunning shot, IMO.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

LoriF said:


> Here are my two submissions


I hope it was ok to have a go at this. The one with PNG in front of label is not the same as the one with WHT. PNG means the 'white' parts show whatever colour is behind the pic, ie if the page is blue you see the pic on blue bg.

































PNG pic


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

My submissions

Lilac with foal









Briskey and Buzz


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I hope it was ok to have a go at this. The one with PNG in front of label is not the same as the one with WHT. PNG means the 'white' parts show whatever colour is behind the pic, ie if the page is blue you see the pic on blue bg.
> 
> View attachment 783297
> 
> ...



Thats awesome, thanks for doing that. I don't have photoshop


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Heya guys,

Thanks for posting but can we get some more images ASAP?

Thanks,
Jeff M


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Isabel:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to include this one, one of my favs of Otis:


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks, keep them coming we are pulling images for the banner this morning.

The more we have to work with the better. (ignore the 2 images rule for now)....

Thanks in advance.

Jeff M


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Jordy 

















Roadie


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Not sure about the resolution on this but I'll give it a shot


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

and another one


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

OK, some people, but not recognizeable.



Notice the dog riding? Poor guy got tired.....


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Ok, I'll add two then. I think the first one is so funny of my littlest girl's horse. He's a photobomber.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

One more because of the ignore two pics rule.


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks all, some good and fun images here.

Try to stick to head shots or full body so we can work with them

Still got an hour or so to submit.

Jeff M


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh well if we're ignoring the 2 images rule:


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

What lovely horses Dreamcatcher! 

Here's another couple of my two: 






_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I think we've all got some pretty awesome horses, gorgeous, smart, and PERSONALITY PLUS PLUS PLUS!

Thanks Bondre.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Last minute


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OMG, I want that DONK!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> OMG, I want that DONK!



Hands off my ***!:wink:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Hands off my ***!:wink:


:rofl::rofl: HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

See attached.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Admin_Yungster said:


> Thanks all, some good and fun images here.
> 
> Try to stick to head shots or full body so we can work with them
> 
> ...


I'm late, I know...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay this one is just super cute


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

And a couple more (I own rights)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> :rofl::rofl: HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


Me too!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> OMG, I want that DONK!


While it is still step away from my ***, just to tease you


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Haven't posted before as I know nothing of resolutions:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

That is one of the cutest donkeys ever!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

A couple more from me:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LoriF said:


> That is one of the cutest donkeys ever!!


Isn't she just, I bought her as a companion to my old Arab, who was home alone here, then Gibbs got retired home and look what happened...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> While it is still step away from my ***, just to tease you
> 
> View attachment 784081
> 
> ...


:tongue::tongue::tongue:

But what a cutie! :loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> While it is still step away from my ***, just to tease you
> 
> View attachment 784081
> 
> ...


That is one cute ***!! :biggrin::happydance:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

loving all the pics!


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Heya all,

Thanks for posting all the images all :runninghorse2:

Here is the mock up for the banner, let me know your thoughts. We tried to fit in as many users images as we could. 

Ignore the placeholders and the two image sizes are for the different devices and screen sizes.

Thanks in advance,
Jeff M


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I personally would switch the two horses (pinto and palomino) with the pair trotting, and put that lone galloping horse somewhere else, it doesn't go with the composition IMOP

Otherwise pretty cool


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Cool. I like the way all of the horses are facing/looking at the HorseForum.com logo.

Also including a variety of types/breeds/disciplines from cowhorse to Hunter to Eventer..., from QH to WB.

And of course especially that mine made it on the banner.    Thanks.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I like it too. I think the composition is good, a nice variety of horses and the landscape is nice. Pretty cool that my horse is on there too!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, I think it is missing a long ears!!! Thus speaks the voice of someone who didn't make it :wink:

It does look pretty cool though


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Heya all,

Reminder this update is happening tomorrow, I will post a feedback thread once complete for users to post feedback.

Jeff M


----------

